# Barajas to Atoche



## Navymom55 (Mar 18, 2013)

What is the best/easiest/cheapest way to get to Atoche from Barajas. Going to Puerta Santa Maria. I speak almost no Spanish. What about the EMT airport express bus. It appears to go directly (with stops) to Atoche. 
Thanks so much. Looking forward to living in Spain! Susan


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi,

Firstly I assume you mean Atocha, not Atoche...

To answer your questions though (based on experience)

Best = Too subjective... what is your main criteria? Cost? Speed? Safety? Comfort?

Easiest = Taxi, door to door in one go (but with the risk that you get taken for an unsolicited tour of unknown Madrid to get the meter reading up!). Allow for 40€.

Cheapest = Probably bus, but I have never taken a bus from Barajas so I'd recommend Metro (subway). Leaves from T2, even with the airport surcharge shouldn't be more than about 5€.


----------



## Navymom55 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Thank You*

the Airport express bus goes from Terminals 1,2 and 4 to Atocha (thanks for the correction!). I need cheap and I need door to door. Then I have to buy a ticket to Puerta Santa maria on the train. This is going to be great!
On the Metro, Dont you have to change trains?
Thanks so much for the help!
Susan


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Puerto de Santa Maria mean Port of Santa Maria this is a correct name
Puerta de Santa Maria mean Door of Santa Maria incorrect name.
but no problem hehhe.Usually i make more mistakes than you when I try to write in english.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Navymom55 said:


> the Airport express bus goes from Terminals 1,2 and 4 to Atocha (thanks for the correction!). I need cheap and I need door to door. Then I have to buy a ticket to Puerta Santa maria on the train. This is going to be great!
> On the Metro, Dont you have to change trains?
> Thanks so much for the help!
> Susan


I'd take the bus.
The metro is a long walk from arrivals and you do have to change. According to the publicity it takes 40mins, costs 5€ and takes you right to Atocha. Brilliant!!
Itinerarios


----------



## Gusi (Sep 30, 2011)

Madrid Barajas Airport is rather big. T1, T2 & T3 are located in the same building. T4 is the new building located 1 mile away from the others. That's why they have slightly different conections with the city:

You can get to Atocha Station:

- By taxi. 30-40 €. 25 mins. From all terminals.

- By bus. From all terminals. Take the "Express Aeropuerto" bus. Door to door to Atocha. 5 €. Every 15-20 minutes. It takes 40 min.

- By Metro (underground system). From all terminals. Every 10 mins. Takes 40 mins. 6€. You have to change trains twice, but its easy to navigate, no big deal actually.

- By train with RENFE Cercanías (commuter- do not confuse with Metro-). Only if you arrive to T4. Just take the RENFE "Cercanías" train right at the terminal. Door to door service to Atocha Station. 25 minutes, no need to change trains. 2,5 €. They run every 30 min. The easiest and cheapest way to get to Atocha, but only from T4.


I guess you are traveling to PUERTO de Santa María (Cádiz). Don't misspell it or the man at the desk won't understand anything ("puerto" means "harbour", while "puerta" means "gate", and there are several train stations named "Puerta de..."). Write it down on a paper.


----------



## Navymom55 (Mar 18, 2013)

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! So very much for the information. And I will get my spellings right


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

....A week ago i got the bus from Barajas terminal 2 (for other terminals you must ask at the information counter), cost 5 Euros. Outside terminal 2 near the taxi rank there is a yellow post....that is the stop for the bus which is also yellow. The bus goes to Atocha station with a couple of stops on the way.If you use the subway there are a couple of changes to make but possible a shade cheaper. The main Atocha station has a big curved roof and has about 2/3 levels. The ticket office/hall is (i think) is on the ground floor. There is an information counter in the ticket hall and they speak English there.......they will explain your options. I suggest you get the high speed train (AVE) to Sevilla and then transfer to the 'slow' train to El Puerto de Santa Maria (which is the official name of the town but often referred to by locals as 'el Puerto').

The AVE ticket prices vary on the time of day and day of week that you travel. The ticket will have a coach (coche) as well as a seat number

I don't know when you are traveling but keep in mind that Semana Santa is coming up and trains and hotels will be heavily booked.

Enjoy your trip


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

neddie said:


> ....A week ago i got the bus from Barajas terminal 2 (for other terminals you must ask at the information counter), cost 5 Euros. Outside terminal 2 near the taxi rank there is a yellow post....that is the stop for the bus which is also yellow. The bus goes to Atocha station with a couple of stops on the way.If you use the subway there are a couple of changes to make but possible a shade cheaper. The main Atocha station has a big curved roof and has about 2/3 levels. The ticket office/hall is (i think) is on the ground floor. There is an information counter in the ticket hall and they speak English there.......they will explain your options. I suggest you get the high speed train (AVE) to Sevilla and then transfer to the 'slow' train to El Puerto de Santa Maria (which is the official name of the town but often referred to by locals as 'el Puerto').
> 
> The AVE ticket prices vary on the time of day and day of week that you travel. The ticket will have a coach (coche) as well as a seat number
> 
> ...


The supplement you have to pay on the Metro is now a shocking 3€ per person. With three of us travelling we now park in Barajas pueblo and walk to the airport! A bit strange, but do-able for the moment when travelling with hand luggage only.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The supplement you have to pay on the Metro is now a shocking 3&#128; per person. With three of us travelling we now park in Barajas pueblo and walk to the airport! A bit strange, but do-able for the moment when travelling with hand luggage only.


Ah, so you're one of the people my friend from Barajas pueblo complains about!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Ah, so you're one of the people my friend from Barajas pueblo complains about!


Yes! 

They must be fed up with it, but the worst must be Mostoles with the driving tests!!


----------

